# HS 33 Befüllen ohne Kit?



## Mitleifcreisis (28. September 2006)

Hi,

mir ist die kurze Leitung zwischen den beiden Bremskolben gerissen. Muß die Bremse neu befüllen, habe aber kein Nachfüllkit von Magura. Spritze und Schlauch habe ich noch. 

Irgendeine Idee?


----------



## isah (28. September 2006)

ganze bremse in ein wasserbecken und dann versuchen die luft rauszuspuelen. hast du das anschlussteil fuer den kolben?wenn ja einfach so lange wasserdurch pressen bis die bremse luft-frei ist..

dafuer brauchst du nur den schlauch, das anschlussteil und ne spritze.

btw: am besten bisschen frostschutzmittel ins wasser geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (28. September 2006)

Schei**** mir fehlen ausgerechnet diese Anschlussteile. 

Wollte diesmal auch Wasser nehmen. In welchem Verhältnis soll ich Frostschutzmittel dazugeben, 10 % ?

THX


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (28. September 2006)

isah schrieb:


> und dann versuchen die luft rauszuspuelen.





meinst Du durch Betätigen des Bremshebels ?


----------



## florianwagner (28. September 2006)

die anschlußteile gibts doch beim trialmarkt, unter magura-teile


----------



## KermitB4 (28. September 2006)

Hallo

ich habe mir für 5 Euro ein komplettes Servicekit zusammen geschustert. Ein paar schraubverbindungen vom Jan, Schlauch, Nähmaschinenöl ausem Baumarkt. Spritzen von der Apotheke und schon hast du alles was du brauchst.

MFG


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (29. September 2006)

THX!

Hat geklappt. Hab mir auch zwei neue Befüllungsstutzen für 4  gekauft.
Für das kompl. Set wollten die doch tatsächlich 31  haben.


----------



## KermitB4 (29. September 2006)

das bekommst du für einen apfel und ein ei, siehe meinem post oben.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (29. September 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> das bekommst du für einen apfel und ein ei, siehe meinem post oben.



Ja Danke. Dein Post war es ja, der mich darauf gebracht hat. Spritze usw. hatte ich noch von meiner Shimano Disk.


----------



## snoe (3. April 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> die anschlußteile gibts doch beim trialmarkt, unter magura-teile





Ich weiss der thread hier is schon älter, aber wer zur hölle ist Jan und wo bekomm ich nun wirklich son Einfüllstutzen her ??? Ich habe nämlich exakt das gleiche Prob wie der Threadersteller der stutzen fehlt. Und obwohl mir der Mensch im Fahhrad laden gesagt hat ich zitiere wörtlich :

" Die Schraube zum befüllen ?, brauchste nich- steck einfach die spritze unten in das loch und drück drauf, mach ich schon Jahre so!" 

vertrau ich der ganzen sache nicht unbedingt also wenn mir einer sagen kann wo ich billig so ein ding bekomm wär ich top dankbar !!


----------



## Schevron (3. April 2007)

also. der Jan ist der Jan Göhring von Trialmarkt unter www.trialmarkt.de
ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Shop in Deutschland wenns um Trialteile geht. Auch wenn er leider kein Monty führt.

Wenn dus also nicht bei ihm kaufen willst/kannst was auch immer geh einfach in ein gut sortiertes Radgeschäft. die haben so was ansich auch einzeln. dann kostet es dich nur ein paar euro.
ich würde es so machen wie es magura vorschlägt: unten und oben son ding mit schlauch dran. Dann isses net so eine sauerei und man kann öl sparen weil man es so besser auffangen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoe (3. April 2007)

aso.. alles klar dann brauch ich das auch net kaufen habe ja noch ne zweite bremse liegen da schraub ich die dinger easy raus und benutz die zum befüllen. ich hatte bloss den verdacht, das das befüll loch größer ist als die anderen stutzen sind. (ist übrigens sone alte TOMAC Bremse- ja, genau die rote)


----------



## Schevron (3. April 2007)

hast mich falsch verstanden. nicht die bremsschläuche.
sondern das ding auf dem bild, da kommt noch ein kleiner schlauch dran. und davon dann 2 stück. eins oben eins unten.
unten ne spritze dran und öl hoch drücken und ob den schlauch in ein gefäß hängen zum auffangen


----------



## snoe (3. April 2007)

doch doch ich hab dich schon verstanden.. ich entlüfte sone bremse auch nicht zum ersten mal, ich habe bloss keine lust mir son service kit für 30 taler zu kaufen, also kann ich doch theoretisch z.b. den verbindungsschlauch zwischen den kolben der aNDEREN BREMSE ABSCHRAUBEN UND DA DRAN STECKEN UND DANN BEFÜLLEN.. ODER ?? (verfluchte feststelltaste) 

Und noch was geht es denn tatsächlich auch ohne die einfüll stutzen die bremse zu befüllen oder ist das technisch ÜBERHAUPT nicht möglich und der fahrradonkel im laden hat tatsache null peilung ?? geht es dabei nur darum das ich dann kleckere beim befüllen oder wie ?? das wäre mir im grunde egal - ich mach das ja nich bei mir im wohnzimmer...


----------



## florianwagner (3. April 2007)

hohl dir so ne bes.c.h.i.s.s.e.n.e. schraube und nen schlauch, ne spritze und gut ist. kostet in etwa 5â¬ damit gehts problemlos. ich frag mich wieso die leute immer am werkzeug sparen wollen, das ist das falsche ende. und der horst im radladen...........ich kann nur noch den kopf schÃ¼tteln Ã¼ber solche typen, wenn der das schon jahrelang so macht, pftt...


----------



## misanthropia (3. April 2007)

der ganze thread dreht sich um das entlüften ohne Kit.
ja das geht.ansich braucht man nur ne spritze und nen schlauch. es geht auch ohne den stutzen, du tust den schlauch einfach da rein wo der stutzen hinkäme, ist aber ne sauerei und verschwendet öl also kauf dir liebeer einen stutzen dann ist das sauberer. alternativ dazu eben wasser, bremse rein und pumpen pumpen.
wo und wie du die Flüssigkeit in die Bremse reinbekommst, ist egal. du kannst auch ansaugen oder was auch immer da gibt es keine einschränkungen.die kit preise sind wirklich eine sauerei.


----------



## Friddy (26. Juni 2007)

ja hallo erstmal!
bin neu hier,und hab gleich mal ein altes fred rausgekramt...
also mein problem wäre folgendes: ich hab so um 04 en bissl getrialt,hatte mir damals auch ein 20" grossman zugelegt...in der zwischenzeit stand das bike aber über ein jahr im keller...
da ich jetzt wieder en bissel anfangen will wollt ich mal die 2 hs33 entlüften,hab aber leider gar kein plan was dies betrifft!
1.wo könnt ich ne *kompetente anleitung *herbekommen?
2.da ich demnächst mal wieder beim jan bestellen werde, wollte ich wissen was ich denn so alles an *kleinteilen*(klemmring,stutzen,öl...) brauche(ich hab zur zeit gar nix bei hand,kein schlauch...,nix)?
oder soll ich als noob doch eher das scheissteuere kit(mit anleitung?) nehmen?
wär geil wenn ihr mir schnell weiterhelfen könntet... 

p.s.: muss ich auf sonst noch was achten wenn ich das bike nach so langer zeit wieder in betrieb nehm?(hatte vor ne neue kette draufzuschmeissen)
welche bremsbeläge sind nicht zu teuer und taugen was?(hab ne "leicht angeraute" felge und fahr fast nur city,also bei +- gutem wetter)

so das wars dann erstmal...
mfg friddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (27. Juni 2007)

also das kleine kit mit den 2 spritzen ist ansich keine Fehlinvestition. 
fahrrad so hinstellen, dass die luft konstant nach oben laufen kann, wenn das leicht geht dann am besten bremshebel abmachen und hochhalten.
-Spritze + schlauch + Stutzen befüllen und in den unteren Kolben drehen, die obere schraube am hebel MUSS noch geschlossen bleiben.
- bremsbeläge/ Druckpunkt am roten rädchen so weit nach außen stellen wie möglich
- hast du die spritze unten angeschlossen, kannst du die obere schraube öffnen, dann jagst du einfach die ganze spritze öl durch und wenn  keine blasen mehr rauskommen, dann schraubst du zuerst obene durch. Wenn du denkst es kommen keine Blasen mehr, dann drück noch 1cm weiter die spritze rein. 
Schraube oben verschließen, spritze unten rausdrehen und fertig.

Im wasser für Erfahrene Fahrer (habs selber noch nicht gemacht)
Waschbecken befüllen mit wasser, bremse reinlegen, beide bremsen öffnen und so lange pumpen bis keine blasen mehr aus der bremse kommen.
warum ist diese variante nicht so empfehlenswert?
Öl schmiert nicht, die Dichtungen verspröden und gehen kaputt, der austausch ist aufwendig
-wenn wasser siedet, und die Temperaturen kann man recht schnell per Schleifbremsungen an Scheibenbremsen erreichen, entstehen Blasen die sich natürlich im schlauch breitmachen. Luft kann man , im gegensatzzu öl, komprimieren, dadurch entsteht der schwammige bis unbrauchbare druckpunkt

ACHTUNG: Magura und Shimano verwenden Mineralöl, soweit ich weiß alle Anderen Bremsenhersteller DOT. Das muss auch eingehalten werden


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (27. Juni 2007)

du brauchst dafür nur 2 spritzen, die gibts in jeder apotheke für nen centbetrag und 2 schläuche (auch apotheke) und 2 mal die entlüftungsschraube (die gibts auch einzeln beim fahrradhändler) und kleinpackungen öl gibts auch

anleitungen gibts auch im inet oder bei magura


----------



## Trialside (27. Juni 2007)

Schläuche bekommt man auch in der Tierhandlung oder im Baumarkt als Aquaristikschlauch.

Ne Anleitung zum Befüllen wurde ja schon gegeben. Pass aber auf dass dir nix auf die Felge läuft oder noch schlimmer auf die Scheibe!!! Die Felge musst du dann neu flexen und für die scheibe neue Beläge kaufen...


----------



## misanthropia (28. Juni 2007)

naja du kannst auch einfach mit brennspiritus (aceton) drüberwischen und das Ganze ggf wiederholen. nimm , bei ner scheibe lieber das rad raus, denn das ist die typische möglichkeit wie das Öl auf die Beläge kommt. es landet auf der scheibe und durch drehen kommt es an die beläge. Die Disc beläge saugen das öl ziemlich auf. wenn das passiert dann ist das wirklich schlecht, natürlich komt es auch auf die menge an. ich mache das so, dass ich die Beläge per gasbrenner einmal ausbrenne und dann mit schmirgelpapier drübergehe und dann ist wieder alles wie neu. klar, wenn das öl durchgelaufen ist bis zur platte kannst du das ding wegwerfen.bei der Felgenbremse ist das gar kein problem da gehen keine beläge kaputt oder sonst was, daher nehme ich das Rad nicht raus zum befüllen. das öl haftet nur oberflächlich. Abputzen und reinigen und alles wieder wie neu, dafür brauchst du nicht extra flexen


----------



## Friddy (28. Juni 2007)

ok, dann bedank ich mich mal...
werd mir demnächst noch die anleitung von magura besorgen und mich dann mal an die arbeit machen...
thnx
mfg friddy


----------

